# Gaining weight not fat.....



## tomf (Apr 13, 2013)

Hi All,

New to the forums and i don't really know that much about bulking/cutting etc so please go easy with me. Any help and advice would really be appreciated.

I've been using MaxiMuscle Pro Gain for about the last 6 weeks along side my normal food, to get bigger, (it's a 500 cal weight gainer) as well as working out 4 times a week - 4 day split -

1. back and biceps, 2. chest and triceps, 3. legs, 4. Shoulders & Traps......I also do a session every few days on abs. I haven't done much cardio at all, maybe one day a week i'll do some running.

I also have 1/2

Basically i've found my stomach get quite big/fat lately, and i was wondering what would be good advice to continue to get bigger but not get fat.....so i can see my abs again?

Here is a pic of me today -
​




i worked out my calorie maintenance level for the day - 2135cal - and i heard to gain you basically add 250-500cal on that - So i'm trying to keep a diary of what i eat (my fitness pal app) so i can try and get to 2600cal per day.

Am i on the right tracks here? Any advice and help would really be appreciated.

Thanks

Tom
​


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

http://www.t-nation.com/free_online_article/most_recent/carb_cycling_for_the_noncounter

Read that article mate. Up your calories but manage your carbs.


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

That article by @Zola is spot on.

I would increase calories with clean carbs, eat lots of protein and really look at your typical days meals.

You should aim for around a minimum of 3,500 cals if you are looking to put weight on (especially if you're training that often). Have a look at my log for an idea of what I am eating.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Yeah at least 3-3500kals is where you should be, also stop possing ur money up the wall on Maximortgage sorry maximuscle  the stuff a complete rip of check out the suppliers on this board you will find much cheaper equally good weight gainers.

Don't rely on shakes for your cals though! There just a Suppliment.

I wouldn't worry about your abb's at the minute focus on building some muscle mass first as you have little at the moment to achieve this train a lot of compound moves.

I'd also suggest when training not to focus on how much weight your using you should focus on teqnique and form, you will benifit much more this way, it's not what you lift it's how you lift it that matters.

And a bit of fat at your stage is no bad thing at all so don't get hung up on it.


----------



## tomf (Apr 13, 2013)

Thanks guys, appreciate that. I will check out that post, cheers.

What weight gainers would people suggest if maximiuscle pro gain is not popular......It's all a bit of a minefield to me.....Obviously the cheaper the better, but i guess you do get what you pay for?

Totally agree on form and technique vs weight. I really do believe in that.


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

tomf said:


> Thanks guys, appreciate that. I will check out that post, cheers.
> 
> What weight gainers would people suggest if maximiuscle pro gain is not popular......It's all a bit of a minefield to me.....Obviously the cheaper the better, but i guess you do get what you pay for?
> 
> Totally agree on form and technique vs weight. I really do believe in that.


I currently use Total Mass Matrix from @TheProteinWorks for my weight gainers.

Use my referral code and get a 250g for free (allows you to try a different flavour) - https://www.theproteinworks.com/rewardpoints/index/goReferral/referrer/2863/. Total Mass can be found here: http://www.theproteinworks.com/products/protein-blends/weight-gainer/total-mass-matrix.html. I recommend the Strawberry & Creme for longterm use. Jaffa Cake is nice but can get sickly after a while.

I tend to use it with 300ml of milk, one scoop Total Mass Matrix and one scoop blended oats.


----------



## Xbigdave79 (Mar 30, 2012)

It's probably not fat just bloat , unless you are on steroids or genetically gifted you can not put on muscle without fat

Well I can't anyway:thumb:


----------



## tomf (Apr 13, 2013)

Thanks Goosh, i'll give that a go. Might order some now.

Can't see how to get the 250g free sample though?


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Why you got traps with shoulders? Wouldn't you work them on back and bi day?


----------



## tomf (Apr 13, 2013)

One of the personal trainers did this 4 day split for me so i just went with it. I must admit, shoulders and traps always seems a fairly easy day (well easy'ish anyway)


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

tomf said:


> Thanks Goosh, i'll give that a go. Might order some now.
> 
> Can't see how to get the 250g free sample though?


Hmmm, maybe @R0BLET or @TheProteinWorks can help you out mate.

I think you have to add it to the basket and it will discount it when you goto pay.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Evening,

Simply enter the REF code when registering as a customer, then when you place an order over £10 it will prompt you to choose a flavour of the Whey 80 (250g) .

If already registered, register again OP and use @Goosh 's code :beer:


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

@Zola. Excellent plan. Op, follow it and get your tdee for a start and play with that. Trial and error, if you're putting more on than 2lbs a week cut your cals back. If your not gaining, add not cals until you do. Simple.


----------



## tomf (Apr 13, 2013)

thanks guys, i'll give that a go.


----------



## Angelica85 (Feb 26, 2013)

More strength means more muscles & Muscle burn calories, but fat doesn't.Build muscle & through muscles building you'll burn more calories, meaning a lower body fat. You can use healthy food, enough protein crabs and also fibre more muscles gaining and make them key to burn fat through exercise.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

How can I up my weight, I am about 97kg I want to be 104kg of solid muscle tomorrow any suggestions? :thumb: Only way I can think is to start praying?


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

strongmanmatt said:


> How can I up my weight, I am about 97kg I want to be 104kg of solid muscle tomorrow any suggestions? :thumb: Only way I can think is to start praying?


Huh


----------

